# access to Kamas WMA



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows how easy it is to access the Kamas WMA, it looks like it goes up into Samack Acres but that seems to be a private road. Is that the road you take?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Wide Hollow Road.


----------

